# xsd: dateTime



## KeoLeone (19. Feb 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe einen Axis Webservice gebaut, der u.a. auch Datumswerte an ein Fremdsystem schickt. Dieses Fremdsystem erlaubt nur Datumswerte im xsd-Format "yyyy-MM-ddThh:mm:ss".

Auf Java-Seite versende ich das Datum als Datentyp Calendar. Wenn ich aber die verschickten Daten in der SOAP-Nachricht sehe, wird dieses Datum im xsd-Format "yyyy-MM-ddThh:mm:ss.ssssZ" als DateTime übergeben. Weisst jmd wie ich die Millisekunden und die Zeitzone aus dem dateTime wegbekomme?


----------



## SlaterB (19. Feb 2008)

was ist ein 'dateTime', worum gehts hier?
um Strings, Zeichenketten?
-> mit SimpleDateFormat das Format festlesen


----------



## byte (19. Feb 2008)

SlaterB hat gesagt.:
			
		

> was ist ein 'dateTime', worum gehts hier?
> um Strings, Zeichenketten?
> -> mit SimpleDateFormat das Format festlesen


Steht doch im Betreff: Es geht um den XML-Schema Typ dateTime. ???:L 

Wegen des Problems: Wegbekommen tust Du sie nicht, weil dateTime nunmal aus Datum und Uhrzeit besteht. Setz die Zeit doch einfach auf 0 oder (falls möglich) änder den Typ im Schema von xsd:dateTime zu xsd:date.


----------



## KeoLeone (19. Feb 2008)

die Uhrzeit soll eben mitübergeben werden; in der Form "yyyy-MM-ddThh:mm:ss". Ich möchte nur nicht die Millisekunden und die Zeitzone in dem dateTime mit schicken. Momantan wird bsp. folgendes übergeben: 2007-02-17T23:12:12.000Z.

Ich hab versucht auf Java den Calendar cal.setTimeInMillis(null) und ca.setTimezone(null) gesetzt, das hat aber auch nichts gebracht.

Ich denke, das ist ein Axis-spezifisches Problem, der das Datumswert standarmäßig die Millisekunden und Zeitzonen übergibt.


----------

